# Rescues seem confusing



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm trying to find a place to surrender a german shepherd, and yet the sites don't have any information on surrendering an animal.

Are we to surrender animals to places like Operation Kindness and these dogs find their way to a GSD rescue if they are chosen?

It'd be some peace of mind to know that the dog was actually at a german shepherd rescue.

Any help would be appreciated... we are in the north texas area.

The dog: a friend of mine went to buy something from a person's house and these people started trying to push their dog off on her, begging her to take the dog. The dog is kept outside 100% of the time. A new wife came into the picture and she wants the dog gone. Thus, they've been "asking" people to take the dog. Since they have had no luck with pushing their dog off on others, they decided that they're just going to put her down. The family left for vacation, left the dog outside... my friend checked in with the family about their dog and heard about them putting her down as soon as they come home... they said if we want to take her, come get her out of the yard. We are getting her after work today, and taking her home to clean her up, but she really needs to go to a rescue. I don't want to place her in a home without her being evaluated properly - health wise and mentally.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Oh my! How old is she? Where do you live? Maybe we can find a resuce group. They can evaluate her there. Please give more details.....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are several GSD rescues in that area. There is Austin, Houston, and I think one more in Houston. Contact one of them, perhaps offer to foster the dog. That might help get her into the rescue as foster homes are always needed.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Most rescue don't take owner surrenders except under very special circumstances (usually abuse/neglect).


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Operation Kindness? Isn't that in Carrollton Texas?


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, Operation Kindness is there. They do have a surrender animal option, however I've been there many times and have adopted there... they're flooded with animals, and the large dogs get passed by constantly.

This GSD is 9 years old by the way, female, and very playful. I can see how she'd get passed up in a place like Operation Kindness.

But, if that's all you can do, then I guess it's all you can do?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I sent you a PM I will try and help you.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Try this group.

North Texas German Shepherd Rescue, Inc.

*Denton*
Becky Slanker
940/482-7079 *[email protected] *


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

*Ft. Worth*
Wendy Wilson, Rescue Coordinator
817/220-7896 *[email protected]**Denton*
Becky Slanker
940/482-7079 *[email protected] *

I got no answer from either of these.


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay, I got a call back from the Fort Worth rescue... she said 9 years old is unadoptable and we'll probably have zero luck finding a rescue to take her in.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Nine year old is unadoptable? :shocked: My first rescued GSD was 10 years old when I got her and she lived for another year. I rescue and foster other breeds too and now have a ten year old deaf special needs foster dog in my home. He is most definitely adoptable. This board is full of seniors that found special homes in their time of need.


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

I know, it doesn't make sense to me but at the same time it does. What DOESN'T make sense to me is that there is no place for these older dogs to go. 

These people are already talking about getting a puppy to replace this 9 year old dog after they put her down. I'm so confused and how often does this happen!? The rescue lady said unfortunately VERY often. How cruel can people be to exchange lives that carelessly? 

The lady said we have two options: keep her ourselves or give to place and she'll be put down.

The other option is to place her in a home ourselves, but that seems so irresponsible. Or does giving her up to be put down seem irresponsible? /sarcastic


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Unfortunately it does happen WAY too often. There are senior sanctuaries out there but as you can imagine they are a financial drain and usually full as there many seniors in need and not enough people adopting them.



Sleepyhouse22 said:


> The other option is to place her in a home ourselves, but that seems so irresponsible.


Why would that be irresponsible? As long as you are willing to check references and do a home check then it is probably her best option.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

OK, now bear in mind that what I know about how rescues operate could fit on the head of a pin with room to spare.

What about asking a rescue to do a courtesy post for you? Maybe one would be willing to help evaluate the dog so you would feel better about placing her? It wouldn't be as good as fostering her for a while to see her true personality, but maybe it would be enough?


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Unfortunately it does happen WAY too often. There are senior sanctuaries out there but as you can imagine they are a financial drain and usually full as there many seniors in need and not enough people adopting them.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be irresponsible? As long as you are willing to check references and do a home check then it is probably her best option.


I guess it seems irresponsible because we don't know about this dog... her past, her tendencies, aggression, etc. She may even be sickly or something and we'd have no clue. But it's all we can do, really.


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

stealthq said:


> OK, now bear in mind that what I know about how rescues operate could fit on the head of a pin with room to spare.
> 
> What about asking a rescue to do a courtesy post for you? Maybe one would be willing to help evaluate the dog so you would feel better about placing her? It wouldn't be as good as fostering her for a while to see her true personality, but maybe it would be enough?


Good idea, I didn't think about them evaluating the dog... 

My friend thinks she can keep her for awhile until we find a home, but her little daughter returns home in a couple weeks so it'd be best to go through this before she returns.

But, yes, the Fort Worth rescue lady did say she will post a pic and info on her website, thankfully. So that's good.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Sleepyhouse22 said:


> I guess it seems irresponsible because we don't know about this dog... her past, her tendencies, aggression, etc. She may even be sickly or something and we'd have no clue. But it's all we can do, really.


 
if you're serious about giving her a chance, i think spending some time with her would give you a better idea of her temperment. Thats what rescuers do the majority of the time as dogs come in as strays all the time. They have to be evaluated somehow. You stated she was 9 years old and playful. Well there's something. The new wife in the picture who wants the dog gone may be the reason she's been an outside dog, maybe not. I would imagine if she's still playful, i doubt she's sick and she was probably socialized when she was younger. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I think a lot of rescues don't take owner surrenders because it would just be an easy out for anyone who decided they don't want their dog anymore (like these people with a 9 year old). Also when people surrender dogs, it is very likely there are some other issues going on with the dog and not just the financial situtation or a new family member that doesn't like it. Sadly, a 9 year old dog is very hard to adopt out, family's with little children shouldn't subject the kids to living with a dog for 2 to 3 years and then watching it pass and even other people that don't want to deal with a loss so quickly after getting such a close bond with a dog. It's very rare to find people like WVGSD who understand the needs of these dogs and can put them ahead of their own emotional well being...I know I wouldn't be able to do that.

My suggestion is try to foster this dog for as long as possible and then place it yourself.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I know this is not in your area but try Pat here Weeping WillowGSDSanctuary she may be able to help/suggest something


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Whoever told that 9 year old dogs can't be adopted is saying hogwash.I would love to adopt a senior.

Here is the Westside German Shepherd Rescue:
Welcome to the Westside German Shepherd Rescue of Los Angeles

They have a rescue place in Colorado, I would try contacting them maybe see if they could help you.

Here are some Texas rescues I looked up:
Austin German Shepherd Dog Rescue

North Texas German Shepherd Rescue, Inc.

German Shepherd Rescue of Central Texas

Greater Houston German Shepherd Dog Rescue

Also talk to shelters and other rescues and see if they know of any sanctuaries that take in senior dogs.

Poor girl.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Older dogs can be adopted - I just placed a nine year old GSD with an 87 year old adopter. And yes, her children will step in and take the dog if something happens to the adopter. My 87 year old friend sends text messages, is a big Michael Buble fan and always wears her cell phone attached to her. She is such an awesome lady!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Whoever told that 9 year old dogs can't be adopted is saying hogwash.I would love to adopt a senior.


It's not that they can't be adopted or are unadoptable, it's that 99.9% of people don't want them. Heck, it's hard enough to talk people into taking a 1 or 2 year old, most people think that's "too old to bond with me." 

In general, with a dog that age, you're looking at hospice foster; which is a nice way of saying foster until death. Austin GSD Rescue has seniors that have been in rescue for years and will most likely live out their lives there. Sad but true. 

Sleepyhouse, I know that Good Shepherd Rescue's intake is currently closed, but if you or your friend would be willing to foster, they'd probably take her. 
goodshepherd.petfinder.com


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, however much they'd love to foster her while she is found a home, the dog does not get along with other dogs. She is going blind and thus she is skiddish to everything.

I attribute these characteristics to the horrible way that she was raised - no socialization whatsoever. Her teeth are worn down so bad and are nearly brown. She has bloody scabs on her arms from laying out on the concrete. 

They're taking her to the SPCA to have a temperment test today and see if they will take her in.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm sorry I don't have any helpful advice to add. I want to drive to Texas and punch those people in the face :angryfire: If you are able please keep an eye on any future dogs they have and contact authorities for any slip ups they have. Going on vacation and leaving a dog tied up counts as neglect and they should be charged.


----------

